# Blackbird and Bobas Bounty mix



## Silver (17/6/15)

Hi all

This goes out to @HPBotha for giving me the idea many months back. Dont know why it took me so long.

Today I finally tried mixing Witchers Brew Blackbird (18mg) with Alien Visions Bobas Bounty (18mg).

What do you get when you combine these two world class juices?
Well, in my view, you get a world class vape! Thanks @HPBotha , this is one helluva delicious combination.

I have vaped both of these juices on their own, many times. Blackbird is one of my alltime favourites. Ive been through many bottles. Bobas is also a favourite. Ive vaped a few bottles. I have reviewed both.

But this mix is special. Very hard to describe but i get the components of both. And they work so well together. Man, this is something!

I get the "granola bar" taste from the Bobas. And the "milky tobacco" from the Blackbird. The mix is rich and tasty. Delicious actually. Its quite sweet but not in a bad way. Sweeter than the individual juices. But the tobacco saves it from being too sweet.

I have been vaping it today in Reo Black. She is my tobacco Reo. She is set up almost permanently with a 28g paracoil at about 0.4 ohms. Small 1.6mm diameter for extra crispness. Using organic cotton. I find this to be best for the tobaccoes.

This juice is divine. The mix works very well together. The Blackbird thins out the thick 100% VG Bobas. The granola gets infused with the Blackbird special tobacco taste. Id summarise it as a sweetish "granola tobacco". And it thumps like a canon!

For those of you that like either of these two juices or both - give them a try together for something amazing. Its decadent!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## VapeSnow (17/6/15)

I love mixing those two together. It just works!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HPBotha (18/6/15)

*



welcome to the darkside @Silver *​
Glad the combo did it for you! its a damn treat! It is a great vape in the afternoon, even better when watching some Star Wars lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (18/6/15)

HPBotha said:


> *
> View attachment 29544
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks @HPBotha 
Lol
Am vaping it right now! Lovely!
Where's my lightsabre... Lol


----------



## Marzuq (18/6/15)

I'm definitely gna be giving this a shot. Currently vaping blackbird in my lemo 2 and loving it. Reluctant to risk adding anything to it lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (18/6/15)

@Silver did u mix them 50/50?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RoSsIkId (18/6/15)

Marzuq said:


> I'm definitely gna be giving this a shot. Currently vaping blackbird in my lemo 2 and loving it. Reluctant to risk adding anything to it lol




Just do it


----------



## Silver (18/6/15)

Marzuq said:


> @Silver did u mix them 50/50?



Yip, 50/50 in a Reo Grand bottle
Try a bit first, in case you dont like it
Let me know what you think
Its rich and decadent - very tasty

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (19/6/15)

Silver said:


> Yip, 50/50 in a Reo Grand bottle
> Try a bit first, in case you dont like it
> Let me know what you think
> Its rich and decadent - very tasty


I'll do a little mix tonight when I'm back home. I've got a 5ml sample bottle that I can use to mix it in

Reactions: Like 1


----------

